# Butterbean: "Guess what Kimbo; I will knock you out!"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

Eric Esch...AKA Butterbean...is calling out Kimbo Slice.

Says Kimbo wouldn't be willing to stand and trade with him and that he'd knock Slice out.

Here's the video:

http://www.fighthype.com/videopopup.php?aid=2035


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

hahaha. the ultimate sideshow awaits.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

At this point i want to see kimbo fight someone decent like Paul Buentello. I feel like kimbo fighting Butterbean is kinda bad for Kimbo. Look everyone who doubts Kimbo thinks his fights have been a joke and for him to fight butterbean would not add to his credability. its time now to fight someone who can give it back....thats buentello:confused02:anyone else agree....


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I agree coldcall. Although fighting Butterbean would be a good draw financially probably, it's not going to lend any credability to Kimbo growing as a fighter. I think he should fight Buentello and show everyone what training with Bas has done for him MMA skills.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there any chance of Butterbean ever making 265?


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Butterbean is gonna ktfo of Kimbo.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone who thinks butterbean would knock out kimbo is retarded.. kimbo is worlds faster than bean, and would run circles around him while banging, bean wouldnt stand a chance


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

BUT, i dont want to see that fight merely b/c i agreee with everyone when they say kimbo should be fighting paul.. he needs to grow as a fighter and thatd be the perfect fight..


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

ralphbenjamin said:


> anyone who thinks butterbean would knock out kimbo is retarded.. kimbo is worlds faster than bean, and would run circles around him while banging, bean wouldnt stand a chance


Then, I will be a retard and go against popular opinion, because I think Butterbean could win this fight...

I do agree that it would not be good for Kimbo to take this fight if he wants to be considered legit, because Butterbean has the label of being a circus act... However, I actualy think Butterbean is a legit fighter. He has a record of 10-5-1 in MMA. He has paid his dues in the ring losing to some good fighters and has that experience, unlike Kimbo. I have heard quite a few shout-outs over the web to match Kimbo up wth James Thompson or Cabbage. Butterbean owns a KO and TKO over them, so are they not legit now???
I won't argue that Butterbean is a one dimensional fighter, even though it is suprising that 6 of his 10 wins are by submission, so he has some idea what goes on on the ground even if the competition was sub-par. Butterbean is a boxer and Kimbo trying to rush him like he did Tank won't fare well. Buterbean hits very hard and you do have to use caution. The only way I see Kimbo winning this is if he commits to a long fight and waits for Butterbean to gas or is able to mount him...

Anyways, now I feel completely weirded out for showing Butterbean love and must go take a shower...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree that a fight with Butterbean wouldn't help make Kimbo more legit. What's more, it would be a horrible match up for him. Still, it would draw and it would be entertaining to watch Kimbo get KTFO.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Kimbo would definitely try and take Butterbean to the ground, because there's no way he'd out-box that tub of goo. Seriously, Butterbean's becoming dangerous, he subbed the ALMIGHTY Zuluzinho.

I'm not convinced about Kimbo's ground game either. He never throws kicks (which is strange seeing as he trains with Bas) which suggests to me that he's nowhere near comfortable down on the ground. He wasn't even fighting grappling specialists, and he was still afraid to even throw leg kicks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

already discussed here is another link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxPp4hrzKxQ&feature=related


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man, if EliteXC were PPV, i'd pay to see Kimbo KO Butterbean!!!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Threads merged! Use the search option if your not sure if the topic has been discussed! :thumb02:


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Of course 'bean calls out Kimbo. Kimbo is a gold mine right now. I'm a huge 'bean fan but Kimbo is on his way to a title and doesn't need a fight with 'bean to get there. Any of Kimbo's fights will draw an audience. It would still be a great fight as both men can dish out and take quite a bit of punishment.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> At this point i want to see kimbo fight someone decent like Paul Buentello. I feel like kimbo fighting Butterbean is kinda bad for Kimbo. Look everyone who doubts Kimbo thinks his fights have been a joke and for him to fight butterbean would not add to his credability. its time now to fight someone who can give it back....thats buentello:confused02:anyone else agree....


totally agree.rep


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

First Johnny Knoxville now Kimbo, yeah Butterbean is totally legit as a MMA fighter. Whatever happen to Tuff-Man and why can't these guys go back.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Fix, funny how all these wash-ups/side shows are calling out Kimbo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Butterbean calling out Kimbo?...LMAO...no way*

...Ha Ha...This is becoming a cirus around Kimbo. Butterbean is absolutely no match for Kimbo. My God...look how he destroyed Tank in 43 seconds. LMAO...this is a joke!...Kimbo is ready for some real competition after embarrassing the powerful MMA veteran Tank Abbott. Kimbo is for real. Butterbean would have his ass handed to him just as bad a Tank did...end of story


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally I want Kimbo to fight the biggest and baddest fighters like Butterbean so everyone knows about his punching. Then they will stop throwing people that have had a reputation of knocking people out to stop and he can fight legit fighters.

I wouldn't mind Kimbo v Ricco


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would rather watch Kimbo vs Bean then Coleman vs Lesnar.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

If only Lesnar wasn't signed with UFC maybe that would be cool. Kimbo could try and use more grappling to make him submit in an easy win.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope butterbean doesnt come to mma.


To me it makes it more of a sideshow.Butterbean had trouble with 3 minute rounds no way he could handle 5.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

res0kkw said:


> I hope butterbean doesnt come to mma.
> 
> 
> To me it makes it more of a sideshow.Butterbean had trouble with 3 minute rounds no way he could handle 5.


You are a little late with your wish! Butterbean has been fighting in MMA since 2003 and has gathered a 10-5-1 record...


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> I agree that a fight with Butterbean wouldn't help make Kimbo more legit. What's more, it would be a horrible match up for him. Still, it would draw and it would be entertaining to watch Kimbo get KTFO.


ageed somewhat, kimbo vs butterbean would get alot of people to watch for sure. Again as people have stated it wont help kimbos quest to become a "legit" mma fighter but it woudl be interesting. I would rather see him fight someone who is a more established fighter


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Kimbo wouldnt dare stand up and trade with Bean, he would go for a takedown as quick as he could just the way he did against the aging Ray Mercer. 

Butterbean has an iron jaw and loaded hands.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

I would LOVE this fight. Butterbean is tha man. King of the 4 rounders. what what!!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Manx said:


> You are a little late with your wish! Butterbean has been fighting in MMA since 2003 and has gathered a 10-5-1 record...


haha maybe hes been shipwrecked on a deserted island for the last 5 years!:thumb02:


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

res0kkw said:


> I hope butterbean doesnt come to mma.
> 
> 
> To me it makes it more of a sideshow.Butterbean had trouble with 3 minute rounds no way he could handle 5.


Butterbean has more submissions in MMA than ko's lol


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

it means hes evolving, which is good


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kimbo don't want no ButterBean.....


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

res0kkw said:


> I hope butterbean doesnt come to mma.
> 
> 
> To me it makes it more of a sideshow.Butterbean had trouble with 3 minute rounds no way he could handle 5.


Butterbean has nearly twenty MMA fights under his belt and boxed former heavyweight boxing champion Larry Holmes (who defeated Muhammad Ali by TKO) to a 10 round decision loss. He also scored a controversial knock down on Holmes in the 10th round.

Bean may have circus sideshow status stapled to him, but he actually is a very skilled fighter. He is a trained pro boxer with tremendous experience. His hands should be better than Kimbo's from his pro boxing training. 

Also, Butterbean has 10 wins in MMA - six by submission. He also holds TKO and KO MMA victories over opponents that have been rumored as possible opponents for Kimbo.

A win over Bean would actually be a big one for Kimbo, in spite of the fact that people look at the Bean as a joke. He's not, and I'd be surprised if Kimbo could beat him just yet.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Butterbean has nearly twenty MMA fights under his belt and boxed former heavyweight boxing champion Larry Holmes (who defeated Muhammad Ali by TKO) to a 10 round decision loss. He also scored a controversial knock down on Holmes in the 10th round.
> 
> Bean may have circus sideshow status stapled to him, but he actually is a very skilled fighter. He is a trained pro boxer with tremendous experience. His hands should be better than Kimbo's from his pro boxing training.
> 
> ...





I didnt know he has had MMA fights.I still dont think he would have a chance.I would defently be watching though .


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, you know there's too much love for Kimbo when a win over Blubberbean would be "huge".


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Butterbean vs Zuluzinho 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch_0m_rgmsA

Kimbo DONT Want No ButterBean!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lolz like, it was in PRIDE...so like, Butterbean is good! Against a guy as big and slow as he is! 

Butterbean is another sideshow clown with some boxing experience that just so happens to call out Kimbo, how nice for Kimbo Slice.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

res0kkw said:


> I didnt know he has had MMA fights.I still dont think he would have a chance.I would defently be watching though .


Wow, saying a seasoned vet with years of experience in Pro Boxing and MMA doesn't have a chance against an a brawler fighting out of YouTube with wins over 2 nobodies and and absolute joke, and making random appearances in porno's is laughable.

Butterbean is legit, he has bricks for hands and granite for chin, just because he's super heavyweight, it's easy to say he sucks huh?

Yeah screw training hard for half you life, screw dedication to the sport and honor for martial arts, beat some cholos up on YouTube, the get yourself a trainer and in 6 months your the new Fedor Killer. Wow, Kimbo's giving this sport so much credibility.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Manx....very true about Butterbean with MMA experience. He also fought in Pride too. Regardless...Butterbean with 4oz gloves is a threat to anybody like Tank was. After watching how fast Kimbo was putting (Bas Rutten type) combinations together, Butterbean is really outmatched. But you are truly correct about Butterbean having some MMA experience.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

after butterbeans last fight he shouldnt even be calling anyone out that was pathetic


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> Butterbean vs Zuluzinho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch_0m_rgmsA
> 
> Kimbo DONT Want No ButterBean!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Haubt_b-EM

yea... kimbo DEFINITELY doesn't want butterbean... :dunno:


this is identical to how itd go down, except kimbo would end it quicker.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, because Kimbo fights exactly like how Pat Smith does.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimbo needs a legit victory. Not Tank,or Butterbean or Ken. EliteXC continues to babysit Kimbo and keep the wolves away from him. Fans are condoning it and there for adding to the hype. If Kimbo is that good well lets see a real MMA match with him. Or better yet lets give him 4 more victories on a silver platter and when his morale and popularity reaches the boiling point and he cages with a real fighter and gets beat down...... the little Kimbos of the MMA world will realize that their favorite fighter wasn't sxxx! The point that I'm trying to make is that maybe he is a great fighter. But if he keeps drawing bums on his card how will he progress? If he has no notable victories people will continue to label him faulty.:thumbsdown:


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

what the **** is up with these sideshows, butterbean is so freaking heavy he will put his weight around the fight. I don't even know if kimbo can knock this sucker out, we need an legit contender here to fight kimbo. Where the hell is snorefest tim silvia out when you need him. I would rather have him or glassjaw arlovski than anyone remotely named butterbean. Thats a laughing stock waiting to happen.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Why do you want Kimbo to fight Sylvia or Arlovski? Do you hate him that much?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Butterbean is one of the worst MMA fighters I've ever seen. He can't even get up when he falls down. And when he's down he's to damn fat to even defend or coverup. His punches are too slow, any good counterpuncher would hit him with 3 back before Butterbean got one off. That would be an embarrassment to the fighters of Elite or any real fight organization to display a showcase like that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing Butterbean & Kimbo slug.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> I actually wouldn't mind seeing Butterbean & Kimbo slug.


You mean Butterbean getting slugged.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Butterbean can slang dat leatha when need be.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Butterbean can slang dat leatha when need be.


I'm sure he can fella. And that would give kimbo his cred.:thumbsdown: Afterwhich he can maybe skrap with a midget or something.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

the ONLY reason why i wouldn't mind this happenigng, is to just shut everyone up who thinks kimbo would get dominated. the man can't move, at all. kimbo could just run circles and punch every once in a while, counter all day


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

J.P.; Afterwhich he can maybe skrap with a midget or something.[/QUOTE said:


> A MIDGET I SAY!


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

all kimbo has to do is get butterbean to the ground hes like a turtle on its back once hes down just good old fashioned ground and pound but if the fight stays on the feet i dont think its a good idea to stand and trade with him


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Fix, funny how all these wash-ups/side shows are calling out Kimbo.


Funny how Kimbo called out Chuck Liddell and is a sideshow as well. 
Ill tell you the truth, a fight with butterbean would be a close one because there skill or lack there of, is at about the same level. I actually would give the edge to the bean though I dont think Id be shocked if Kimbo won, bottem line is its too big of a risk to fight someone that legitimate before he weasel's his was into a complete beating by Chuck or someone else that brings in money. 

Slice could probably kick my ass but he's still just a sham when it comes to MMA and nothing close to a true athlete just a common thug looking for the best way to make a fast buck and use MMA and its ever growing popularity to make that cash before the hype is exposed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I'm sure he can fella. And that would give kimbo his cred.:thumbsdown: Afterwhich he can maybe skrap with a midget or something.


I would think a win over a younger never was would give him more credit than beating up Geriatric has beens:dunno:, and why dose this guy deserve a shot at anyone that would shoot him to superstartem anyway? Fook him thats arrogance and thats why fighters like chuck dont respect him, let him get in line and work his way up like the REAL MMA fighters do heh.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well we all know Butterbean would lose if the fight hit the ground with Kimbo on top. If Kimbo stood with him he would obviously be much quicker but Bean is tough to knock out on his feet. Both guys have ridiculous chin. Well I'm done analyzing this fight cuz I don't care either way.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

You guys know that Butterbean has a ground game, right? He's worked hard on it, and though he's a striker by trade, he did submit a 400 pound fighter with a kimura, so he's got some idea what he's doing on the ground.

It he going to pull an armbar off of the back? Probably not.

Still, if this fight does happen, I see it lasting all of three minutes, and Butterbean winning via knockout. This isn't because Kimbo's bad, it's because Butterbean is one of the King-of-the-Four-Rounders. He's a technical boxer who's been at this alot longer than Kimbo.

Honestly, when I look at the size difference, the experience factor, the skill set matchup and the simple fact that Butterbean has fought in this sport for a long time, I have to say that Butterbean (as fat and slow as he is) is probably right about this one.


----------

